# Best cut/gloss polish for Audi paint



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Is there any better one stepper for Audi paint than Menzerna Super Finish SF 4000 in terms of cut( swirls) / gloss? Not looking for perfect correction as car is used daily, just want to remove some swirls and obtain max gloss in one step. Thanks


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's pretty tuff stuff, I haven't been able to find the right combo yet


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Menzerna PF2500 (203S)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I would give it a try with a soft combo first mate. Polished two phantom black cars recently, one was great, one was soft and a mare. Just cause it's audi still don't make assumptions mate


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Stangalang, tried SF4000 on a Menzerna polishing pad but quite a few swirls remained.Trying to find a good one stepper with decent gloss to save having to use both Power Finish and Final Finish. Trust me this paint is rock hard. The new PF2200 looks interesting 7/10 cut and 8/10 gloss.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What machine you got Andy?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Normal DAS6 mate. Lack of power?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

PF2300 with a polishing pad would remove light to medium swirls and amp up the gloss couple of notches.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

The megs microfibre set up will sort rock hard paint out, although refine afterwards imh


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As both above Andy. A mid to high cut menzerna with a polishing pad like a White hex, will work good on hard paint as a one step improvement. If you want a bit more, surbuf pads work well with menzerna compounds, then just a light gloss set is required


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Megs mf system for me this is what I got about 80 % in my opinion


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

My RS5 Phantom Black is officially made of Granite, sack off the DAS6 and get an angle grinder :-(


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ultimate gloss will not, in my opinion, be achieved by a one-stepper: it is too jack-of-all trades if you are using it to correct as well, unless perhaps with the exception of unigrit polishes such as the Meguiars x05 series. 

With this in mind, I would look to Meguiars #205, varying the pressure as required to achieve correction. Or, do a correction stage and follow with a dedicated finishing stage.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I haven't gotten a chance to try this combo on ultra-hard paint, but I would be tempted to try Optimum Polish II on an Optimum Microfiber Polishing Pad for a one-step on anything but ultra-soft dark finishes. I managed to correct 2-3K sanding scratches with this combination, and to finish down _almost_ perfectly at the same time. All the correction work was done on speed 3 under moderate-high pressure (Just enough to keep the disc rotating at about 50 RPM), and finished down on speed 1 using light pressure, so the paint/pad stayed utterly cool during the entire process.


IMGP5728 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP5736 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

I'm super impressed with this product/combination at the moment, though as I said, I haven't gotten the opportunity to try it on super-hard paint.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------

